# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Air Plant Identification Help Needed

## jinot1

Hello All
Im trying to work out what this small flowering Air Plant could be...its been a mystery ..looked online not seen anything like this before...we inherited the plant when we moved in. 
Thank in advance !

----------


## droog

Am by no means an expert but I would be fairly confident in saying it’s an Orchid, google will give you plenty of images to narrow down which particular variety.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That's definitely an orchid...

----------


## Whitey66

Crucifix Orchid ? https://www.shutterstock.com/search/crucifix+orchid

----------


## jinot1

> Crucifix Orchid ? https://www.shutterstock.com/search/crucifix+orchid

  
Thankyou ! Everyone you are right..I had seen this plant grow from virtually a 6 inch stem over the years outside hanging and just thought oh its one of those air plants..lol...and then it bloomed this year and I thought Id try figure out what it was...well I guess it is kind of an Air Plant..certainly growing well where it is.. 
and crucifix Orchid looks likely to me Whitey66 I think your right...the flowers are very much similar. 
This plant is hanging outside on an old banana plant..and is thriving without care....wish we could get our inside Orchids to thrive as well ! 
Cheers Again All I think thats mystery solved. !

----------

